

Freemium business model case study: AdultFriendFinder ARPU, churn, and conversion rates - dcurtis
http://andrewchenblog.com/2008/12/29/freemium-business-model-case-study-adultfriendfinder-arpu-churn-and-conversion-rates/

======
Fuca
A big difference in the freemium model may be if you sell directly the
advertising. I feel that sometimes 3rd party ad suppliers may be getting a
much bigger slice of the cake than the webmaster himself.

